# 10 gallon vertical



## frogger44 (Jun 8, 2005)

My latest tank a 10 gallon vertical. It houses a single male gold dust basti pumilio.








Hope ya like  
-Kim


----------



## whatever111 (Nov 16, 2006)

Love it!

A red plant in the left corner would be cool, but other than that I really like it!


----------



## kj (Jan 15, 2006)

I like it, what is the big brom in the center ???


----------



## frogger44 (Jun 8, 2005)

I really have no idea what the center plant is. It came with the frog and didn't have any identification with it.


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

what kind of moss is that?


----------



## frogger44 (Jun 8, 2005)

It's called ricca. Not sure if its a type of moss or what.


----------



## dartboy2 (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow, that's amazing.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that is one sweet tank Kim!!!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Riccia is a liverwort. Did you buy that viv like that or make it yourself?


----------



## frogger44 (Jun 8, 2005)

I made it myself. It was a 10 gallon normal tank, which I turned up to be vertical. Then I constructed a mesh part for the top and a door for the front. Then I made a background out of the greatstuff foam. Covered it with coco fiber and put some plants and moss in there. The usual tank building process.


----------



## clay576 (Jul 7, 2007)

looks really clean on the build. I'm soon going to do 2 10 verticals and I am trying to make sure I understand the process before I begin.

Clay


----------

